# Smoked Corn on the Cob



## scotty's bbq (May 9, 2007)

Anyone ever done any corn on the cob in the smoker?  Would love to hear your results...and advice.

Thanks!!


----------



## wvsmokeman (May 9, 2007)

I have not tried it YET but plan to in the near future. Check out this article by Jeff on the subject. 
http://www.wyntk.us/food/smoking-corn-on-the-cob.shtml


----------



## scotty's bbq (May 9, 2007)

Thanks for the link WVSmokeMan...excellent info.  I plan on trying this in the very near future!


----------



## teacup13 (May 9, 2007)

i never read the link, but heres hows i do it

i soak whole cobs of corn in some cold water

i have my smoker at a higher temp, 300+ and keep rotating them until outside skin is almost black... the natural sweetness stays inside,


----------



## shellbellc (May 9, 2007)

Last year at the NJ State Q champs, some guy was selling corn on the cob out of a big roaster that looks like some of the commercial chicken/rib smokers. It was excellent, he pulled the husks back, whacked it with some butter and you just walked around eating it like that! Caveman food. Oooh..A new caveman commercial, like Geico....So easy, a caveman could eat it! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Like turkey legs at Disney!


----------



## teacup13 (May 9, 2007)

i just about bought two corn roasters last year... one LP powered and the other was wood/charcoal fired...

and you dont want to know about those turkey legs..lol


----------

